# RoseWill ARMOR front USB port broken(replacement?)



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello,

Back in October of this year I purchased a new case for my system. The case mentioned in the title of this thread. I love the case so far, but a slight mishap occurred and I am trying to find a solution to see if I can fix it up without having to RMA the whole case. I doubt this type of damage is covered by warranty anyways.

Well the situation is this: I was letting my Nephew play games on my PC using a USB gamepad that was hooked into one of the USB ports mounted on the top of the Front Panel of the case. At some point he ended up tripping over the cord of the gamepad witch resulted in the USB port being violently ripped out of the socket(my nephew and gamepad were unharmed however, I would have preferred the cheap logitech gamepad be destroyed but I was not that lucky). There is a picture of the top/front of the case attached to this post, the usb port circled is the one that was ripped out.

I pulled the front panel off and looked at how the I/O is mounted in the case and it is just a small circuit board with the 2 USB ports and the 2 3.5mm jacks that slides up into place at the top of the case. It would be simple to replace if I could get a replacement part that would fit.

Does anybody have any suggestions how I can get this small replacement part for my case? I really don't see how it can be such a big deal to get such a small part replaced by the manufacturer but I can't seem to get one from them. I called their customer service phone number but they just tell me to send an RMA, I told them I don't want to RMA and they said send one anyways. I am still waiting to hear a response from them, but this is not a huge enough issue to me to be tearing apart my whole system again and re-shipping the whole case to them to get it replaced.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's one source: USB Connectors.

This assumes you, or someone you know, is handy with a soldering iron. The parts themselves are inexpensive. It's the technical knowledge & experience that's expensive.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Here's one source: USB Connectors.
> 
> This assumes you, or someone you know, is handy with a soldering iron. The parts themselves are inexpensive. It's the technical knowledge & experience that's expensive.


Yea I have thought about this option, but it would be my absolute dead last path to take since I have no experience or knowledge in this type of thing at all. In the end I would probably just end up screwing up the rest of the I/O panel if I tried that.

Thanks for the input though, I appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Can you remove the panel from the case, take it to a local Electronics Shop? With the page from Mouser?


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Can you remove the panel from the case, take it to a local Electronics Shop? With the page from Mouser?


I could try that. Its easily removable. It seems like it should be easy to just get a replacement though.

Does anybody know if RoseWill carries these type of things and will ship it out?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

It may be easy...but many manufacturers make it very difficult. I've gone this route trying to get a sub assembly for a case before but it takes sooooo long that it's usually easier to fix something myself. If you have the complete model and serial number of the case, I can take a look and see if there might be a way to get it. It usually depends on how strong the companies presence in the US is.

BTW, that case has been discontinued, so that adds complexity to the problem.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It may be easy...but many manufacturers make it very difficult. I've gone this route trying to get a sub assembly for a case before but it takes sooooo long that it's usually easier to fix something myself. If you have the complete model and serial number of the case, I can take a look and see if there might be a way to get it. It usually depends on how strong the companies presence in the US is.
> 
> BTW, that case has been discontinued, so that adds complexity to the problem.


As far as I know it has not been discontinued. They are still selling it on NewEgg and it has had great reviews. Back in October when I purchased it they had it listed as "A new arrival".

Here is the NewEgg link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147047

Rosewill.com link: http://www.rosewill.com/products/1656/productDetail.htm

As for the model all I can find on that is the word: ARMOR
Serial # I am not sure where I would find that.

Another problem has suddenly risen as well, last night I attempted to use my headset using the front panel 3.5mm jacks and I get a loud whistling noise from the mic. When I plug the mic into the motherboard I/O it works perfectly fine. Up until now the front panel 3.5mm mic input has worked flawlessly(even with the broken usb port). Any thoughts?

I have also received a response via email from RoseWill:


```
Dear Valued Customer,

 

Thank you for contacting Rosewill Support Service. We humbly apologize for any inconvenience it may have caused you.

 

Unfortunately, we do not carry these parts independently from the item. We can have our parts department check for any that may be available, and if so, we can send the front panel for Armor case to you under warranty coverage if applicable. Please provide Original Invoice# from Newegg and your current shipping address to process your request.

 

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

 

Sincerely,

 

Shirley

 

Rosewill Support Service Agent
```


```
Dear Valued Customer,

 

Thank you for your information.

 

We are checking with our warehouse the inventory of the top panel for Armor case. If it can be located, we will notify you and send to you directly. However, it may take a few days for processing and shipping. Once there is any update, we will let you know.

 

Thank you for your understanding and patience and Happy New Year.

 

Sincerely,

 

Shirley

 

Rosewill Support Service Agent
```
Lets hope they come through for me here. Although I think they still might be a bit confused what I am actually asking for. They said "checking with our warehouse the inventory of the top panel for Armor case". Top Panel? There is no top panel. I hope they actually understand the issue here.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

It sounds like they actually are interested in helping you out. Removing the broken assembly and sending it in to them is the route I'd take. (Get a RMA so it won't get lost in the shuffle).

They might want to send you one free as a goodwill gesture as the paperwork for charging you for the part might be more difficult and expensive then sending it free. Let them ask you to pay for it, if that's what they want to do.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

I am liking RoseWill more and more. Took a good while for this response, but it was not an urgent issue anyways. If this works out, then I will be loyal RoseWill product buyer.



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

